# how many of you regret taking steroids?



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

So how many of you guys use steroids but wish youd never started and stayed natural.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your question doesnt make sense mate :confused1:


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Your question doesnt make sense mate :confused1:


Snap


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't really regret it but I regret starting with nasty combos off juice and not doing any research before hand and being a fat **** when starting what I'm really starting to regret with it now is seeing my hair slowly going


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I would have regretted never starting them if I had never had started them. But I did start them so I can't regret it because I didn't not never not do em.


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Your question doesnt make sense mate :confused1:


sorry editied it a bit


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I would have regretted never starting them if I had never had started them. But I did start them so I can't regret it because I didn't not never not do em.


mind=blown


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I regret growing a pair of t1ts but that's about it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I only regret not starting sooner.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SoFar-SoNatural said:


> sorry editied it a bit


My only regret is not taking my diet seriously, not doing gear...


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

At the moment ... Absolutely not me!! Best decision ever!!! Lol! Got me of smoking bud, other drugs and drinking heavy and has now given me a body like a fookin temple lol!


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> At the moment ... Absolutely not me!! Best decision ever!!! Lol! Got me of smoking bud, other drugs and drinking heavy and has now given me a body like a fookin temple lol!


you have a sick physique, what cycles have you run?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd have to be honest an say I may regret it at some point in my life but right now I've the bug so am going to make the most of it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

SoFar-SoNatural said:


> *you have a sick physique*, what cycles have you run?


would you suggest he goes visits his GP first thing or would self medication help?


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> would you suggest he goes visits his GP first thing or would self medication help?


splended physique * lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Oohh.....dissenters!! Blasphemy!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Is the question aimed at guys who have been using a few years/cycles and then came off?


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

aimed at anyone who uses mate really..


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I have nothing to regret except wasted cycles but then if I hadn't done them I wouldn't know what i know now.

So no no regrets


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

I wish I had known what I know now, but regret it? Regret not doing it properly yes


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Never regret anything in life, because at one point it was exactly what you wanted to do.

Life is too short for regrets.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

a good question mate. was on gear for 10 year with off cycles with little knowlege of pcts. been off gear now for over a year and i have low test and high eostrogen. im battling the temptation to go back on everyday as it felt so good but because of my low testosterone it concerns me, i think ive burned the candle at both ends. if i could do it again i would not have abused them so much so yes i regret the way i done it but i dont regret knowing how powerful these drugs really are.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Mish said:


> Never regret anything in life, because at one point it was exactly what you wanted to do.
> 
> Life is too short for regrets.


I like this answer.

And my attitude to life is pretty much 'fvck it' anyway so I don't regret nothing


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll let you know after my PCT :/


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

gavzilla said:


> a good question mate. was on gear for 10 year with off cycles with little knowlege of pcts. been off gear now for over a year and i have low test and high eostrogen. im battling the temptation to go back on everyday as it felt so good but because of my low testosterone it concerns me, i think ive burned the candle at both ends. if i could do it again i would not have abused them so much so yes i regret the way i done it but i dont regret knowing how powerful these drugs really are.


No offence mate, but why are you staying off?

And stop with the drug talk....this isnt Frank....AAS's aren't drugs.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Wish I changed my first cycle but yeah, don't give a fck


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

most of you seem to have that dont give a **** attitude which is quite interesting. im perhaps a little more of a worrier which is why iv not used yet. hence the polled question.


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

Only regret was not starting sooner


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Regret starting at a stupidly young age of 18 not knowing what the **** I was doing or realising that its actually training and diet that need the most effort. Took me 15 years on and off training before I actually came close to having a clue. 6 years off from 26 to 32, lots of talking and reading, then I applied myself properly and now Im on stage!


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

no offence at all mate, im staying off due to my test and eostrogen levels being all messed up and i dont want to mess anything any further with out proper guidence. when i come off my last cycle my testosterone must have been zero as i couldnt get a proper hard on for about a month which scared me. i felt all the symptoms of low testosterone which has never happened to me before. i seen a doctor and had blood test which indicated low test and high eostrogen but i had one recently and my testosterone has increased, this is after over 1 year. im feeling sort of normal now, strongets ive been naturally and probably the heaviest. in the medical field they are classed as drugs, they are classed as a class c drug so there is nothing wrong with the term "drugs". what do you class them under then ?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

SoFar-SoNatural said:


> you have a sick physique, what cycles have you run?


It's going to get even sicker yet lol

Age 20: winstrol 50mg ed 6 weeks

Age 21: dbol and winstrol 7week total

Age 21: test tren 800mg/400mg 14 weeks

Age 22: test tren 400mg/400mg 12 weeks

Age 22 (current cycle) test tren mast 400/400/400 - 3 weeks I'm ATM ! With BD pinks aswell 45mg ed

My advice : got to have tren in every cycle lol!!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

gavzilla said:


> no offence at all mate, im staying off due to my test and eostrogen levels being all messed up and i dont want to mess anything any further with out proper guidence. when i come off my last cycle my testosterone must have been zero as i couldnt get a proper hard on for about a month which scared me. i felt all the symptoms of low testosterone which has never happened to me before. i seen a doctor and had blood test which indicated low test and high eostrogen but i had one recently and my testosterone has increased, this is after over 1 year. im feeling sort of normal now, strongets ive been naturally and probably the heaviest. in the medical field they are classed as drugs, they are classed as a class c drug so there is nothing wrong with the term "drugs". what do you class them under then ?


So what was your pct for that last cycle mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I regret not starting when I was younger, like 14. With a proper diet and lifting could have made high school almost bearable


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

clomid 100 mg 30 days

novadex 20 mg for 45 days

1000 iu hcg eod 16 days

i ran this twice after my last course and i started to feel better. in september my test levels were 12nmol and in december they increased to 14nmol. i want to go back on but i have to see my doctor again as i still dont feel 100 percent myself i think this is more down to high end of eastrogen.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Me


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Like a Boss said:


> Me


Beeeecause....


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't see why you would regret it mate. If it directly causes me some health issue then yeah maybe.. But take Dutch as an example.

Wanted to be 20st, used gear got there.

Decided it wasn't for him, back down to a more athletic physique without gear.

Anythings possible mate...

The only time it will cause regrets is if you let yourself get in to the mindset that so many are in that you can only train properly on gear.

Blast and cruise and staying on year round etc all have there place no denying, but reading about people my age staying on for the hell of it presumably just because they think it's all that's fuelling them makes me cringe


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> It's going to get even sicker yet lol
> 
> Age 20: winstrol 50mg ed 6 weeks
> 
> ...


Tren is definitely best


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

life is to short for regrets do i regret taking them ? Do i fukc ... I love it im off now but i can tell you im gonna go back on again when the time is right. Life is choices you make them & they govern your life cause you govern your choices.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Flip side of the coin how many naturals wish they had the balls to take steroids


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I know the hard work/ gym work and the diet changes were down to me but I honestly feel the progress iv made I owe to gear. I know where I want to get to and probably will get there...without the gear I wouldn't have a hope in hell


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

F*ck No!!!


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> My only regret is not taking my diet seriously, not doing gear...


so true


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Im guessing inless you've failed a drug test in a tested sport you'd not give a hell about the fact you look awesome 

Inless you are 50 years old and for some reason steroids make you a [email protected] and you've ruined every meaningful relanetionship with partners/family etc. But there's a good chance you'd of done that without being aided


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

It is what it is , I do what I do , no regrets no joy , I just do what needs to be done to get he job done


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

wezo said:


> Flip side of the coin how many naturals wish they had the balls to take steroids


you should poll this mate, love to see them results :thumb:


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I dont regret taking AAS at all. I do regret not doing my research many years ago when I started. If only I knew then what I know now about AI's, HCG, PCT etc.. But now I do know


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Totalrebuild said:


> I dont regret taking AAS at all. I do regret not doing my research many years ago when I started. If only I knew then what I know now about AI's, HCG, PCT etc.. But now I do know


Same, wish I knew 10% of what I know now ref HCG, PCT etc etc. The amount of money that I have wasted due to not knowing what I was doing and losing gains etc at the beginning is rdiculous. Now I have a clue as to what I am doing I love it and wouldnt go back at all.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Same, wish I knew 10% of what I know now ref HCG, PCT etc etc. The amount of money that I have wasted due to not knowing what I was doing and losing gains etc at the beginning is rdiculous. Now I have a clue as to what I am doing I love it and wouldnt go back at all.


I dont understand hcg totally.. What is different from knowing about hcg amd pct than not?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

the thing is with you steroid users is that the body you now possess is only rented, and to keep it you got to keep paying the rent on it for however long you desire to keep it, once you stop paying the rent it goes...now to me that seems pointless unless you are a competitive bodybuilder.

the body and strength you build when you are natty, you can keep for your lifetime, even if you go on a maintence routine...and the really great thing is, you dont have to pay any rent on it.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

At the min am realy enjoying the ride, so no regrets.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Unless someone suffers a dramatic reaction to aas, I don't think they can really answer this question until they have been using aas for, say, 10 years. It's like asking 'Do you regret marrying the first wife?' It takes a little time and hindsight before you know...


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

justin case said:


> the thing is with you steroid users is that the body you now possess is only rented, and to keep it you got to keep paying the rent on it for however long you desire to keep it, once you stop paying the rent it goes...now to me that seems pointless unless you are a competitive bodybuilder.
> 
> the body and strength you build when you are natty, you can keep for your lifetime, even if you go on a maintence routine...and the really great thing is, you dont have to pay any rent on it.


I can't help agreeing with you on this. I did a few cycles many years ago and lost absolutely all of my gains, bar none.

My current line of thinking though is that AAS can be nicely utilised for cutting without risking muscle loss. Like this you can drop the calories more and add in fat burners and not worry that your muscle is going to the dumper. I haven't done it yet, but I may well give it a go. And I think that for non AAS-users a low dose of testosterone should be enough for this purpose, without any significant health risk or HPTA impairment.

I don't want to go through the heartache of doing an AAS cycle, building up mass and strength, and then watch it all melt away several months down the line if I don't go back on.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Why would you regret becoming awesome?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've regretted starting at 21 because all my friends do is drink, this then means I have to stay in whenever they go to town... Have drank once in nearly 3 months now!


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

justin case said:


> the thing is with you steroid users is that the body you now possess is only rented, and to keep it you got to keep paying the rent on it for however long you desire to keep it, once you stop paying the rent it goes...now to me that seems pointless unless you are a competitive bodybuilder.
> 
> the body and strength you build when you are natty, you can keep for your lifetime, even if you go on a maintence routine...and the really great thing is, you dont have to pay any rent on it.


first paragraph is so true, the 2nd one not so much as you do lose strength due to lifestyle choices if you like to get hammered or other things like that or change routine/forget about doing certain exercises you do sometimes feel like you are starting over and that is not just about lifting weights but other fitness exercises in your routine as well-weights do not necessarily transfer the strength aquired on anything else

another things is that prolly about 99% non-competing gearheads ain't got a clue about diet and owe all their progress to the roids


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

justin case said:


> the thing is with you steroid users is that the body you now possess is only rented, and to keep it you got to keep paying the rent on it for however long you desire to keep it, once you stop paying the rent it goes...now to me that seems pointless unless you are a competitive bodybuilder.
> 
> the body and strength you build when you are natty, you can keep for your lifetime, even if you go on a maintence routine...and the really great thing is, you dont have to pay any rent on it.


Not necessarily. It depends on how early into training you started. If you surpass what your genetics can deal with naturally, then yes, you will lose size. If however, you get up to a size that's achievable as a natty, just in a much shorter frame of time due to the PEDs, then I believe you can keep it and still build on it once recovered to a normal hormonal level. JMO of course.


----------



## Woodyy (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll tell you in a few weeks, half way through my pct after a test e cycle at 500mg for 10 weeks and my hair is shedding, slowing down now but it was crazy a week or so back..

Didn't really lose any hair whilst on cycle to that's why I'm a bit confused.

I know people say hair loss is perm but my hairline isn't really moving, just general thinning..

If my hair thickens back up again then I won't really give a **** and probably do steroids again, however if this is permenant like some people say then that's it, will only do mild cycles that are safe on the hair from now on.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Woodyy said:


> I'll tell you in a few weeks, half way through my pct after a test e cycle at 500mg for 10 weeks and my hair is shedding, slowing down now but it was crazy a week or so back..
> 
> Didn't really lose any hair whilst on cycle to that's why I'm a bit confused.
> 
> ...


get it shaved baldy! :lol:


----------



## Woodyy (Apr 20, 2012)

hotchy said:


> get it shaved baldy! :lol:


I would look like an absolute coont with a shaved head haha

There's been no noticeable change just by looking at my hair and like I said the shedding is slowing but I reckon if I ran too many more cycles it would be time to get the clippers out, and that's something I really don't want to do haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope...pure and simple, may change..who knows!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

justin case said:


> the thing is with you steroid users is that the body you now possess is only rented, and to keep it you got to keep paying the rent on it for however long you desire to keep it, once you stop paying the rent it goes...now to me that seems pointless unless you are a competitive bodybuilder.
> 
> the body and strength you build when you are natty, you can keep for your lifetime, even if you go on a maintence routine...and the really great thing is, you dont have to pay any rent on it.


I disagree with the part about when AAS are stopped the body goes IME it depends in how one uses AAS as a tool, either to level up one's training, diet and recuperative efforts, or whether one bases their gains on AAS using them as a metaphorical sticking plaster on their shoddy training & dietary practices.

Users who do low doses and get steady, chronic gains seem to keep the majority of their gains IME whereas those who whack down a gram of test before walking into the gym for the first time are destined to lose their gains on cessation. There is evidence supporting this latter point ie quick to gain, quick to loose.

There is also the issue that some PEDs cause short term cosmetic changes to blood volume which of course will disappear on cessation but IMO that is similar to mass losses when glycogen depleted, dehydrated or switching to a low creatine diet.

That aside, I agree with your sentiments wrt bodybuilding being for life not just for summer.

J


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

No regrets...only regret not taking them sooner. Could have been absolutely hench by now lol


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I started at 18, and i wish i had a bit more knowledge on the subject, but the reason i take them now is ourely for sporting performance and for the odd glare, i dont like being average, but neither do i like confessing to people about usage


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I regret it if I hit a vein for about 10mins


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I regret it if I hit a vein for about 10mins


I regret it if I jab calfs for about a week :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

justin case said:


> the thing is with you steroid users is that the body you now possess is only rented, and to keep it you got to keep paying the rent on it for however long you desire to keep it, once you stop paying the rent it goes...now to me that seems pointless unless you are a competitive bodybuilder.
> 
> the body and strength you build when you are natty, you can keep for your lifetime, even if you go on a maintence routine...and the really great thing is, you dont have to pay any rent on it.


This is only true if you surpass your natural limit. With a good diet and training, how would coming off AAS suddenly cause you to lose the muscle mass you've gained if your genetics allow you to be that size. If there is a scientific reason and not a bro-science reason please explain :confused1:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ditz said:


> I regret it if I jab calfs for about a week :lol:


You jab calves?! **** that ****!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol it's not actually that bad. Just worst of the small muscles only second to bi's


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

dont regret using aas as it helped me stop other things in my life,

stopped me drinking and doing drugs as i made my self believe i would turn nasty and horrible if i mixed them

AAS won..........cant even stand the taste of lager any more


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> This is only true if you surpass your natural limit. With a good diet and training, how would coming off AAS suddenly cause you to lose the muscle mass you've gained if your genetics allow you to be that size. If there is a scientific reason and not a bro-science reason please explain :confused1:


if you take performance enhancing drugs, and your performance is subsequently enhanced by those drugs, when you stop taking those drugs your performance will no longer be enhanced, it's not bro science, it's the simple truth.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

My biggest regret about steroid use is waiting until i was in my 40s to start injectables, was always terrified of needles, now i can bang pins in with no sweat...lol..love it and look forward to it too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

justin case said:


> if you take performance enhancing drugs, and your performance is subsequently enhanced by those drugs, when you stop taking those drugs your performance will no longer be enhanced, it's not bro science, it's the simple truth.


this is not true granted you will not be as big or as strong but you will be bigger and stronger than if you never used them.

i took 12 months off all drugs back in 2005/6 (this was so we could concieve our 2nd child) yes i lost weight and strength but when i competed drug free i was still far far bigger than i was before i used anything.......

as @Joshua has stated it depends on how they are used, i use a quarter of the doses i used to use yet i am bigger?? the reason being is my approach to Diet, Training and rest this enables me to grow better on less.

i am off now and have been since November even after being ill and in hospital in the last 6 weeks where i have dropped a total of 15lbs i am still big (although i think i look small and fat lol) nothing is rented if you are sensible with its use.....but if you use gear as a crutch like so many do and feel diet etc is just not important or to hard then yes the gains you make will diminish.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

forgot to answer the question.....i don't regret using steroids if you say yes then you have not used them correctly in my opinion, the only thing i regret is that i started to early with no real clue how to use them.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't regret. I use test for trt, but dose abit higher to get reasonable gains in strength and mass. Feel much better on them, than I did with low test. Of course, could not rely on a GP to treat me correctly, so decided to sort my own way out.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I regret like a few on here taking gear when i wasn't clued up on it and when diet and training was sh1t. I don't regret using over the past 18 months though. Hopefully in the future i don't live to regret it due to it affecting my health.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I regret like a few on here taking gear when i wasn't clued up on it and when diet and training was sh1t. I don't regret using over the past 18 months though. Hopefully in the future i don't live to regret it due to it affecting my health.


id be more worried about the krispy kremes ;D


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> id be more worried about the krispy kremes ;D


Yeah you're right mate, my arteries will be clogged from all the donuts. Heart disease will kill me before the gear does!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ive only ever had one krispy kreme and its all i think about now. i cant get any work done :/


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm a krispy kreme virgin... Guessing I should keep it that way lol?


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

nice to see the poll doing well  very interesting replies. im still natty but using this forum has made me more knowledgable than my mates who use gear, im advising them on doses and things to run with this and that, quite bizarre really.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

justin case said:


> if you take performance enhancing drugs, and your performance is subsequently enhanced by those drugs, *when you stop taking those drugs your performance will no longer be enhanced*, it's not bro science, it's the simple truth.


Why do you believe this to be true?

J


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Do I regret talkin steroids.... Ha! No way. I regret not taking it serious sooner, but I did start at 21-22yr old so I had my life to live aswell, I'm 29 now lost a lot of mates from not going out drinking, fake mates I guess if there to fuk you off cos your no longer like them. The gym lifestyle is all I live now,my whole day is planned about going to the gym, everything I eat is to benefit me in the gym and recovering, gets boring when everyone out partying and I'm sitting in alone.... but I'm happy.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

stone14 said:


> Do I regret talkin steroids.... Ha! No way. I regret not taking it serious sooner, but I did start at 21-22yr old so I had my life to live aswell, I'm 29 now lost a lot of mates from not going out drinking, fake mates I guess if there to fuk you off cos your no longer like them. The gym lifestyle is all I live now,my whole day is planned about going to the gym, everything I eat is to benefit me in the gym and recovering, gets boring when everyone out partying and I'm sitting in alone.... but I'm happy.


Iv just read this back to myself, actually makes me feel abit sad lol... I still wouldn't change it, without the gym and steroids I struggle to maintain my weight, I would loose what I've earned over the years and I'm not prepared to do that. I can either be a weekend wreckhead loads of mates and skinny or a handful of true mates and hench lol. Being bigger and better gets me more women attention so I'd rather that to boost my confidence and happyness in my life then drounding in alcohol.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I didnt start until I was 27, im 29 now, I actually wish I has started around 25


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

I love steroids but especially love needles :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

no,a life without them would be to ordinary,,,and all death is certain


----------

